# "Nobody better stand in my way - give it up son, doin' it my way.."



## TCBF (10 Dec 2005)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2751771528513677119&q=combat

We have had this video on disc at 'work' since June.   Now that it is on the web, you can all enjoy it.

India 3 - 1 Marines in Falluja.

Hook up your three meters of stacked woofers and tweeters to your laptop and, 

Enjoy.

Tom


----------



## MJP (10 Dec 2005)

One of my favourite videos out there....love Seether!


----------



## Infanteer (10 Dec 2005)

Fuckin A!


----------



## NavComm (10 Dec 2005)

That's good. Sounds like Puddle of Mudd singing? Or am I so musically challenged I don't know the singers?


----------



## silentbutdeadly (10 Dec 2005)

We all have it on disc , since the Marines came up here for a PD for the PPCLI. Awesome video i love the " Don't F**K With The Marines " Patch in the video.  :threat:


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Dec 2005)

Gotta love the pride marines have in their uniform, themselves and their mission.


----------



## enfield (11 Dec 2005)

Freakin' wicked. 

Is that Puddle of Mudd singing?

I think we need to invade a small nation so we can make a video like that - "Music Video" is an appropriate _cassus belli_, no?  ;D


----------



## ZipperHead (11 Dec 2005)

I haven't tried downloading video's from Google video before. Is there some trick to it, or is it even possible? I feel like such a noob!!! ;}

Thx for the link, Tom

Al


----------



## scm77 (11 Dec 2005)

Al, it is possible to download stuff from google video, I'm not exactly sure how to do it, but I remember it was a pain in the ass.

I had this video on my computer from before so I uploaded it here.

http://s53.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1XQY5VGM5BZ5T1XUIM9KFDS7GQ

Click on that link and it will let you download it.


----------



## ZipperHead (11 Dec 2005)

scm77, thanks a heap. I'm glad it actually isn't easy (to d/l from google video), because I thought I was getting stupid or something, as I tried out all the tricks in my bag on it. 

Damn Google and their all encompassing presence on the Internet!!!! Actually, I love Google, but why can't they let me have everything for free, and easily?!!??! Actually having to work for it (and/or pay) isn't the way the 21st century is supposed to be!!!!!!!!!

Again, thx,

Al


----------



## TCBF (11 Dec 2005)

The band is "Seether", the lead singer of which noobs with Amy _____ of "Evanescence".  The two groups concerted together at Camrose AB this summer.

Tom


----------



## Jungle (11 Dec 2005)

All right, so the band is Seether... now what's the title of the song ?? I looked in Limewire, can't find anything that relates.


----------



## TCBF (11 Dec 2005)

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/seether/outofmyway.html

The song is called "Out of my way"  lyics IAW the link.  

Again, enjoy!

Tom


----------



## MikeM (21 Dec 2005)

Fuckin eh!.

Some of the best footage I've seen.


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

Awesome goddamn video will have to send it around!!


----------

